# vip 722 HDMI and resolution output



## Dobe (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm finally upgrading to an av receiver with HDMI inputs. I've used the HDMI out on the vip 722 to my display for picture with no problems. 

1.) Will the 722's HDMI port output a 5.1 audio signal to my new receiver?

Also, I know -- unfortunately -- that the 722 doesn't have native resolution output. However, I thought you could go into the menu and decide whether to have it output at 720p or 1080i. I've looked through all the menu options and can't find that option. 

2.) Is there such an option? If not, what resolution is output when the signal received is 720p and what's output when the signal is 1080i?

3.) Finally, do any of the new DISH DVR's have native resolution output?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It discussed so many times ... it should, No/what you set in menu, NO.


----------



## jporum (Nov 12, 2008)

Dobe said:


> I'm finally upgrading to an av receiver with HDMI inputs. I've used the HDMI out on the vip 722 to my display for picture with no problems.
> 
> 1.) Will the 722's HDMI port output a 5.1 audio signal to my new receiver?
> 
> ...


#1 - Yes.

#2 - Menu, 6, 8 (HDTV Setup) lets you pick TV Type (480i, 480p, 720p, or 1080i). If you are planning on recording OTA signals, also make sure Analog Type is set to Offair. You can also set the aspect ratio here, probably want 16x9.

#3 - Don't know.


----------



## Dobe (Mar 5, 2007)

jporum said:


> #1 - Yes.
> 
> #2 - Menu, 6, 8 (HDTV Setup) lets you pick TV Type (480i, 480p, 720p, or 1080i). If you are planning on recording OTA signals, also make sure Analog Type is set to Offair. You can also set the aspect ratio here, probably want 16x9.
> 
> #3 - Don't know.


Thanks. Great info. This site gives you suggested threads when you ask a question. I couldn't find the answers so thanks for your patience.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

#3 - No


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FYI... for what it is worth...

A couple of times I have seen 5.1 EX (6.1). Most notably was when Rush Hour 3 was playing on HBO... it actually came through with the extra channel... Very rare, but worth mentioning just as a fun fact since the OP's original questions have been answered.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> FYI... for what it is worth...
> 
> A couple of times I have seen 5.1 EX (6.1). Most notably was when Rush Hour 3 was playing on HBO... it actually came through with the extra channel... Very rare, but worth mentioning just as a fun fact since the OP's original questions have been answered.


Yes I have too. I saw an answer somewhere that said never, that is wrong.


----------

